# Putting blue Rillis with red?



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I currently have red rili in a tank and just picked up 4 berried blue rili at a lfs. Can I add them into the red rili tank or should I keep yen separate?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Well hopefully the answer is yes.. like CRS/CBS you will get one of the in the babies.. because they moved on it


----------

